# self tanners



## Ariesgirly (Nov 13, 2005)

I recently had skin cancer last year. I feel as if I was to blame going to tanning salons all the time. After having a huge 7" scar & lymph nodes taken out, I sure learned my lesson. Anyway, now I need to use a self tanner so I don't look like paste on my vacation in two weeks. Does anyone have a good one they like? So far, either they do not work on me at all, or have really bad streaks and smell awful.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 14, 2005)

Sadly, no self tanner has worked well with my skin...I mean, I've found many STs where the color is BEAUTIFUL and looks amazingly natural, never orange...but they always stink. Not the actual self tanner, but once combined with the chemicals in my skin! ex: I use the ST, and it doesnt smell that bad, and it dries fast and the color is great...until I get wet. Any time my skin comes in contact with water, I stink! I smell like a chlorine soaked towel, even after washing, until its all gone. I've seriously tried many a ST, but the DHA must not go well with my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'd still like to help! Loreal st is really nice, the gelee one...though it got mixed review on MUA. I loved it, dried really fast, didn't break me out and great buildability. I hated all neutrogena ones, but all the department store STs are usually really nice.


----------



## far_off_grace (Nov 14, 2005)

You might think about trying the build a tan type products (i.e. Jergens Natural glow or something like that). This way, you can slowly achieve a nice shade without feeling like it might be too much color in the wrong areas. 

Make sure you exfoliate very well, concentrating on dry areas (elbows, knees, feet, etc) and moisturize a lot. 

Here's a site that will have a ton of info for you.

http://www.sunless.com/phorum/list.php?f=1


----------



## user3 (Nov 14, 2005)

Aloette makes a great one. It's actually one of the only ones that has looked very natural on me and I can even use it on my hands and feet without it look weird.
The smell is not too bad. It's fairly light. The product looks like it is going to be a weird color on your skin but it applies nice and turns a lovely brown. Not orange at all!
Most self tanners still stink on me after a shower but this does not. I have been really impressed with it. What makes me really happy is when it starts to disappear it looks natural and not uneven.


----------



## Ariesgirly (Nov 14, 2005)

I just tried Gradual Tan by Coppertone. So far, I like it. It takes 2 days to actually show up. The smell is like bubblegum or fruitloops! LOL I'll let you know how it is a week from now.


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 28, 2005)

i'm in love with st tropez self tanner, it gives really natural color and is so foolproof!  you can use it on your face too!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2005)

my dad had skin cancer, and my sister who's only 19 might have it as well. neither of them tan very well because my dad's side of the family is the fair-skinned irish bloodlined side. my skin is more like my mom's who's side of the family is mostly native american. but now seeing everyone with skin cancer, i'm starting to work with self tanners cause i really don't want to end up with cancer.

so far, i'm really liking the things that come in towlettes. i think they're made by l'oreal...but sicne they're in wipes, you can get really good, deep, even coverage really wuickly. shows up in about two hours and the scent isn't terrible either.


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 9, 2005)

I use jergens natural glow. It gives my skin a nice color but never an orange color.


----------



## mspixieears (May 10, 2006)

bumping


----------



## Tyester (May 11, 2006)

You might want to check out Pro-Tan. They might have some "a little longer than temporary" products...(otherwise they've got great stage level tanning stuff)


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 11, 2006)

A lot of people swear by Clarins, but to me, meeehhh...didn't like it.  Smelled bad and didn't work all that great.

I am an NW25 and I adore the Estee Lauder Self Tan in Dark and the Estee Lauder Self Tan Go Bronze Plus tinted tanner.  Sometimes I think the tinted tanner is too much colour if I have gotten a bit pale, so I cut it with the other self tanner that isn't tinted.  The smell is perfumey, but gradually fades to a slight, well, self-tanner smell.  It isn't too bad though.  

For a good fake tan without the self tanner, I mix a bronzer gel or lotion with Strobe cream.  It keeps the bronzing gel/lotion more natural looking and gives you a great glow.  

I totally agree with the exfoliating.  I always do that first.   Then I moisturize my eyes and lips.  Then I apply the self tanner.  Then with Qtips or a washcloth, I wipe my brows and hair line to make sure it doesn't build up there and give me big orange streaks.   Oh, and always wash your hands well.  You only have to have streaky, orange palms once to learn that lesson!


----------



## dollbabybex (May 12, 2006)

st tropez lotion is fool proof,

just slap it on, as long as your completely covered it will dry even (cos your skin can only absorb a certain amount)

wear it to bed, shower off in the morning and its perfect.

do the back of your hand with the back of the opposite hand,if you know what i mean. remember to wipe your palms.

or why dont u use one of those moisturisers which build up a gradual tan over a week...like loreal, johnsons or dove... they work really well, and again are foolproof.

Did you buy sundressing body??...i think thats amazing for an instant fix,as is BeneFit jiffy tanxxxx


----------

